# Holy shit I lost my car to a no fault crash and I am back to square 1 minus 1k bucks.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Gotta love the law, no fault frame damage crash got me a total loss.

Of course ****ing Lyft deactivated me until I had something worth a shit to drive for them but still, I got a new car.

God bless: Gap insurance.

Should I keep putting miles on my new car or should I learn my lesson and rent from them?

What do you kids think?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

You're asking if you should be Ubering/Lyfting in a new car? Hell-o?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You're asking if you should be Ubering/Lyfting in a new car? Hell-o?


Hmm, this is wisdom.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

d0n

I've been following your Uber career for almost one year.

Don't let it end now.

Drivers need you!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> d0n
> 
> I've been following your Uber career for almost one year.
> 
> ...


I am back in Uber baby!

It's funny how easily you can clone accounts.


----------

